# Hop Progress Report



## deebee (30/1/04)

My Pride of Ringwood, in its first season in my vege patch, is growing steadily if a little slower than expected and looks healthy. I'm getting a lot of lateral growth especially since the main growing shoot died off in a big hot 41C November day. No flowers yet and no sign of them.

How are yours going? Flowering yet? Huge? Dead? If yours are looking like flowering give us your location and latitude if you know it.

I would be keen to set up a hop co-op in Perth with growers bagging up two or three ounce lots and swapping with growers of other varieties. Any Perth growers interested? (May not get a harvest this year of course...)


----------



## Goat (30/1/04)

Sounds like a good idea deebee - my participation will have to wait till next season though. 

We should get an idea of what everyone is planting. I guess the popular one at the moment is Cascade, I'd like to get some saaz or some of the other noble varieties....

I've been wondering for a while, what is involved with testing for AA% - does anyone know? If we could cheaply have it done somewhere each season, or do it at home, we could be using fresh hops for the entire process - and thats got to be good....


----------



## deebee (30/1/04)

Anyone know how/where to get AA% tested in hops?


----------



## Guest Lurker (30/1/04)

When Grumpys released their rhyzomes I remember I think Grumpy Dave posting they would arrange a test, you send them some flowers, they tell you %, maybe it was something they organised with their suppliers.


----------



## Asher (30/1/04)

Howdy all

I got two Hallertau rhysomes last spring. I potted them in 30litre pots with good potting mix. They started out slowly as I had them in a pretty shady spot. I moved them in December and they took off. then stopped growing again by christmass. Got to about 5feet high.
I changed fertiliser to a high potassium one and they have shot up again and are now both above 10feet high...... Still no sign of flowers though...

A perth hop-swap sounds like a good idea. Trash mash Al (a mate of mine) has some wierd french variety growing but I may need to go an rescue them before he kills em

Asher for now


----------



## Asher (30/1/04)

While where on the topic of hops...

Attn. Perth brewers...
100g bags Progress and Challenger hops will be available @ Westcoast brewers meeting on the 9th of Feb for $4 ea.

Great for your upcomming winter IPA's and American Ales

Asher for now...


----------



## JasonY (30/1/04)

Will definately try and come along to the next meet. Cheap hops will also be a bonus!


----------



## Jovial_Monk (30/1/04)

My hop plants have vines over 12' long, getting bushy at the base, no sign of flowers. Have pinched off a few vines not able to be trellised (my trellis tree stakes tomato stakes all held together with binder twine  )

if you are getting rizomes this spring you want a bed facing north for maximum sunshine, with some shade early in the year while the plants are small.

Dig in a few bags of cow manure in autumn to build up the bed and feed the plants.

Jovial Monk


----------



## deebee (23/2/04)

The latest news is that my POR is starting to flower and, by the looks of things I will get maybe 200g or more from the plant this year. Covered in tiny little burrs that I guess will grow into hops.

I'm in Perth.

Anybody else got flowers now?


----------

